# Islamorada daytime Swordfish...



## Nitro (May 31, 2011)

Monster 450 lber caught on the BnM out of Bud and Mary's Marina in the Keys..

May need to do a day trip instead of the flats trips we went on.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 31, 2011)

Man that is a WHOPPER!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 31, 2011)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Nitro (May 31, 2011)

Story I heard was that after an initial run, the fish ripped off 2500 feet of line wrapped itself and drowned.. The angler had to crank it up from over 1500' deep.. Took four hours or so..

One heck of a fish. Evidently the fishery for Swordfish is getting really good off the middle keys.

We had to settle for two tarpon releases.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 31, 2011)

Bet that was fun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## pottydoc (May 31, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Story I heard was that after an initial run, the fish ripped off 2500 feet of line wrapped itself and drowned.. The angler had to crank it up from over 1500' deep.. Took four hours or so..
> 
> One heck of a fish. Evidently the fishery for Swordfish is getting really good off the middle keys.
> 
> We had to settle for two tarpon releases.



Actually, the swordfishing in the Keys and in South and SouthEast Florida is declining again. The major causes are the buoy fishermen, and people daytiming with electric reels that are killing a pile of the big breeder fish. Most (not all) of them are also selling the fish illegally.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (Jun 1, 2011)

While I hate to see a big fish like that killed, I sure would enjoy the pile of steaks it would make! Truly awesome bulk, especially in that first shot with the angler.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 1, 2011)

When I was a kid, my Grandad had a boat at Dana Point,CA. 

They caught Swordfish often. Catch and release was a rarity. We ate lots of Swordfish, Marlin and Albacore back then.. Fished all around Catalina Island. 

Different times now.


----------



## Rock-hard (Jun 1, 2011)

pottydoc said:


> Actually, the swordfishing in the Keys and in South and SouthEast Florida is declining again. The major causes are the buoy fishermen, and people daytiming with electric reels that are killing a pile of the big breeder fish. Most (not all) of them are also selling the fish illegally.



There is only one way to stop overfishing of any species. Stop the commercial fishing and demand for them. It is that simple.  I would disagree on the numbers declining. Whiel i don't have time to research the particular data right now, I know more people are catching night and day time swords from NC to the Keys more than ever. Most people don't realize we have swords right here of the GA coast, but we do, and nobody targets them. 

Great fish. That sword is something good to eat with some dill butter to dip it in.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 1, 2011)

I have more than a little experiance with catching swords in South and SE Florida. Compared to even a couple years ago, the population is definatly down. Compared to just four or five years ago, the catch ratio is way down. I got no problem with daytiming swords as long as it's done with conventional tackle, and the fish isn't sold. Unfortunatly, there is a number of guys in the S/SE area who target swords regularly, as in several times a week, using deep drop gear, and then selling their catch. It's not hearsay or rumor, a bunch of people know them by name, and know exactly what they're doing. So far attempts to get any law enforcement to even show a slight interest has fallen on deaf ears.  The closed to commercial area in Fl was reopened to buoy fishermen to legally catch and sell swords about four or five years ago also. This has had a definate effect on the population. I love catching swords, and a legal one coming boatside is gonna get a dart stuck in it, so I have no problem with the catch the op started this thread about. It's an awesome fish.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 1, 2011)

About the only thing not declining in population are pigs and humans....
Great fish. I was listening to Old man and the sea while cutting grass about 3 weeks ago. 
Santiago!


----------



## Rock-hard (Jun 1, 2011)

pottydoc said:


> I have more than a little experiance with catching swords in South and SE Florida. Compared to even a couple years ago, the population is definatly down. Compared to just four or five years ago, the catch ratio is way down. I got no problem with daytiming swords as long as it's done with conventional tackle, and the fish isn't sold. Unfortunatly, there is a number of guys in the S/SE area who target swords regularly, as in several times a week, using deep drop gear, and then selling their catch. It's not hearsay or rumor, a bunch of people know them by name, and know exactly what they're doing. So far attempts to get any law enforcement to even show a slight interest has fallen on deaf ears.  The closed to commercial area in Fl was reopened to buoy fishermen to legally catch and sell swords about four or five years ago also. This has had a definate effect on the population. I love catching swords, and a legal one coming boatside is gonna get a dart stuck in it, so I have no problem with the catch the op started this thread about. It's an awesome fish.





So have YOU yourself reported these individuals to the FEDS or FL Game Officers? What you are saying is these guys are OPENLY selling these fish and nobody will do anything about it? I don't buy that one bit. If you haven't talked to Game & Fish officers then I suggest you do all the way to the top if necessary. I don't know exactly what you are talking about with bouy fishing. Can you simply cut the gear up or tae it up and destroy it? I would have no trouble doing that in order to protect the species.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 2, 2011)

Rock-hard said:


> So have YOU yourself reported these individuals to the FEDS or FL Game Officers? What you are saying is these guys are OPENLY selling these fish and nobody will do anything about it? I don't buy that one bit. If you haven't talked to Game & Fish officers then I suggest you do all the way to the top if necessary. I don't know exactly what you are talking about with bouy fishing. Can you simply cut the gear up or tae it up and destroy it? I would have no trouble doing that in order to protect the species.



And you will go to prison for a " felony " offense if you tamper with the commercial guys equipment  . Same rules as molesting crab traps


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 2, 2011)

Rock-hard said:


> So have YOU yourself reported these individuals to the FEDS or FL Game Officers? What you are saying is these guys are OPENLY selling these fish and nobody will do anything about it? I don't buy that one bit. If you haven't talked to Game & Fish officers then I suggest you do all the way to the top if necessary. I don't know exactly what you are talking about with bouy fishing. Can you simply cut the gear up or tae it up and destroy it? I would have no trouble doing that in order to protect the species.



Bud, the problem with busting on folks on the internet is you don't know anything about the guy you're talking to. Yes I've reported them. Yes, by name, boat name, FL numbers, and any other info I could give, and nothing has happened. I'm far from the only one who has reported it. And talking about cutting up gear when you don't even know what it is doesn't really make you seem like an expert on the subject. Buoy gear is a small long line (or I guess short line) LEGAL way of commercial fishing for swords. I believe they can use up to 15 hooks per buoy. And they put out a bunch of them. And, there's a fairly decent number of buoy guys fishing. I've never actually checked to see how many, but I can tell you that there's a bunch of them floating aound the Florida Straits on any given night. I started swording about fifteen or so years ago. I know for an absolute, undeniable fact that the fishing is waaay worse than it was then. I'm not the only guy who's been chasing them a long time who will tell you that the fishing's way down. And the ONLY difference was NMFC letting the buoy guys start fishing again in a closed to commercial area, and then the popularity of daytiming the fish.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 2, 2011)

Holy Carp!!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 2, 2011)

I remember the Long Lines well. Was nothing to run into Their Sets from 15 Miles off Shore to the edge of the Stream.
Sword fishing went right down Hill.
I was set up on a 3 month Trip off Trinidad / Tobago Years ago. 300 Off shore. The Fish were worth so much , The Company would have a Cargo Plane waiting when the Fish hit the Dock. Back to Pompano Fla. The Fish went, Big Money.
 It,s still big Money. Commerical or Rec. Fishing. 
Heck of a Fish. Their just ain,t enough of them to please everybody.


----------



## Rock-hard (Jun 2, 2011)

pottydoc said:


> Bud, the problem with busting on folks on the internet is you don't know anything about the guy you're talking to. Yes I've reported them. Yes, by name, boat name, FL numbers, and any other info I could give, and nothing has happened. I'm far from the only one who has reported it. And talking about cutting up gear when you don't even know what it is doesn't really make you seem like an expert on the subject. Buoy gear is a small long line (or I guess short line) LEGAL way of commercial fishing for swords. I believe they can use up to 15 hooks per buoy. And they put out a bunch of them. And, there's a fairly decent number of buoy guys fishing. I've never actually checked to see how many, but I can tell you that there's a bunch of them floating aound the Florida Straits on any given night. I started swording about fifteen or so years ago. I know for an absolute, undeniable fact that the fishing is waaay worse than it was then. I'm not the only guy who's been chasing them a long time who will tell you that the fishing's way down. And the ONLY difference was NMFC letting the buoy guys start fishing again in a closed to commercial area, and then the popularity of daytiming the fish.



I assumed what you described bouy gear to be as exactly your description. So if I run through that crap and foul up my engine, is that Bouy fishermen going to pay for my damages? You and I both know he is not. I assure you, that I take up any kind of rope,string, etc that can tear up a persons engines. I was fishing saturday and saw what looked to be some water ski rope in the weeds. Since we were trolling 6 lines and I wasn't driving , we rode by it, but the skipper and I both agreed to get it later, but we didn't come back by there. While fishing in Venice, LA a couple months back, I filled up the back of a 23 Key West with some anchor rope as big as my leg. It took 3 of us to pull it in. I am not leaving danger in the water for someone to hit.

I may be off base in understanding how the bouy lines work, but if they are not submerged where they cannot foul an engine then they are fair game to take out of the water for the SAFETY of others. I will play the SAFETY card on this one. I don't leave stuff floating in the water for other boaters to hit. It is that simple. If it messes up a guys fishing, tough stink. He can find another line of work.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 3, 2011)

Rock-hard said:


> I assumed what you described bouy gear to be as exactly your description. So if I run through that crap and foul up my engine, is that Bouy fishermen going to pay for my damages? You and I both know he is not. I assure you, that I take up any kind of rope,string, etc that can tear up a persons engines. I was fishing saturday and saw what looked to be some water ski rope in the weeds. Since we were trolling 6 lines and I wasn't driving , we rode by it, but the skipper and I both agreed to get it later, but we didn't come back by there. While fishing in Venice, LA a couple months back, I filled up the back of a 23 Key West with some anchor rope as big as my leg. It took 3 of us to pull it in. I am not leaving danger in the water for someone to hit.
> 
> I may be off base in understanding how the bouy lines work, but if they are not submerged where they cannot foul an engine then they are fair game to take out of the water for the SAFETY of others. I will play the SAFETY card on this one. I don't leave stuff floating in the water for other boaters to hit. It is that simple. If it messes up a guys fishing, tough stink. He can find another line of work.



It's a good thing for you you don't fish in South Florida. Besides being against the law, messing with a commercial guys gear will make him very unhappy. As in, he's probably gonna want to inflict bodily harm on you. And, since thay are right in the area monitering the gear, he's gonna know exactly who's destroying his gear. It's well marked, and easy to see, even at night. And, it's legal. Don't get me wrong, I don't think any commercial gear should be legal to take swords in the Florida Straits. I don't even think it should be legal to catch swords on electric reels, even for rec guys. I'd love to see both outlawed. They're both hurting the population badly. But as of now, the buoy gear is legal, and the FWC guys are gonna get a good laugh out of your "I destroyed it because it was a safety hazard" story while they cuff you and take you to jail. 

FWI, next time you're in Venice talk to Mike Ellis about the swording there. It's almost untouched, with lots of swords, and lots of big ones


----------



## Rock-hard (Jun 3, 2011)

pottydoc said:


> It's a good thing for you you don't fish in South Florida. Besides being against the law, messing with a commercial guys gear will make him very unhappy. As in, he's probably gonna want to inflict bodily harm on you. And, since thay are right in the area monitering the gear, he's gonna know exactly who's destroying his gear. It's well marked, and easy to see, even at night. And, it's legal. Don't get me wrong, I don't think any commercial gear should be legal to take swords in the Florida Straits. I don't even think it should be legal to catch swords on electric reels, even for rec guys. I'd love to see both outlawed. They're both hurting the population badly. But as of now, the buoy gear is legal, and the FWC guys are gonna get a good laugh out of your "I destroyed it because it was a safety hazard" story while they cuff you and take you to jail.
> 
> FWI, next time you're in Venice talk to Mike Ellis about the swording there. It's almost untouched, with lots of swords, and lots of big ones



I appreciate the info. I know hardly anyone touches the swords out in Venice and I don't really understand why. I knew Scott Avanzino out there and he caught some longbills, but he left the business. I will ask Mike about it though. It would be great to wait on a sword bite while casting poppers at 100 lb YFT. Thanks again.


----------



## shotcaller20 (Jun 6, 2011)

i bet that was quite a workout!


----------

